# 18+ Discord RP Server



## Enoch1135 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello everybody!

I have just recently become part of the fandom, and have fallen in love with Roleplaying. Therefore, I have opened up a server dedicated to that art! The background is that it is a hidden monastery within an uncharted world, where fursons of all kinds can train to channel their powers and grow as powerful as they can be. Due to any occasional lewd or NSFW situations that may arise, I am restricting it to only those of 18 years or older (shouldn't be too much of an issue, but just as a precaution). The link is posted below - I look forward to meeting you all! ^w^

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------

